# Better staff and rules enforced.



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

This is the only forum ive ever been on to where I can bad mouth staff for days until anything Is done about it. Most staff sticks to the toke n talk section anyways and when im posting in the help sections I just find pages of useless stupid posts that need to be deleted and then the rules enforced on the users. Im not even close to the only one who thinks this, I have no idea why trolls and idiots manage to rack up thousands of post in such a short amount of time. I understand this Is a marijuana community and peolle tend to be more laid back but yet we still have people causing shit and it just escalates to tons of pages of flame.

I do not know who is all staff but by taking 5 minutes to search through every section I see a very large amount of bans needing to be handed out and threads cleaned up. This is a serious matter, these forums can be a much nicer place if rules were actually enforced.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

I hear ya honey however there is only so many of us, and we are volunteers, we do our best, but we need people to use the report function, sadly and I've said this before people dont want to use it because they think they are "narcing" or being a "snitch" So it takes up TWICE as long to find people people rude, or excessive foul language or just being general assholes. The rules are enforced ...I'm sure you've seen the i hate sunni fan club around. 

Sorry to say but it is NOT as easy as checking through a thread every day for 5 minutes, there are things we have to do on our end, official reports, ect It may seem like the cupcake was baked and was no effort at all but in the back a baker is working hard and tirelessly, to make that cupcake perfect. if you get what I mean

We do our best but yet again we are not online 24/7. So please use the report button, and thank you for the input !^_^


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

To many people are on these forums that wont use the report button, telling people to use It wont do much. And then the small amount of mods and as you said they are volunteer and dont have to dedicate their life to these forums, it just makes things go extremely slow and then things get pushed to the side. I appreciate what your saying and for the Input but these forums are out of control and more staff that are willing to dedicate more time are needed. I see quite a few people who are on these forums a lot that are good people that would do excellent In the position. Overall staff needs to step back from being everyones friend and start enforcing rules regardless of who you are or who you know.


----------



## TMG Genetics (Feb 7, 2013)

About 90 percent of the problems related to this sit would go away if you could ban all the kids living at home with mommy and daddy. Of course you'd probably be banning about 90 percent of the whole site if you did that.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

When we had additional staff, it went very wrong very quick, we've seen very good members, turn into bat shit crazy mods or just people who fell off the face of the planet, or decided to drop out. And yes telling people to use the report button works, sorry but that is the best way to always get info deleted in the quickest amount of time, the report button goes to our emails, generally our emails are linked to our phones, and bam message, thread, post deleted. Rather then wait , and wait, and wait for us to get off work, or playing with our kids, and log online. We do our best to be friends and enforce rules, but if you don't use the report button, or dont pm us about issues, it may become accidently overlooked, it is not that we are doing this on purpose, there are over 400,000 members on this website, we try our best to keep up with every post, but we simply may miss something. Help us help you use the report function, and notify us.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Im just stating theres to many people to expect them to use the report button, I personally am not going to even start hitting the button cause well? I have and nothing happened ever. Back to what the title says, we just need better chosen staff. I personally check every thread in the general marijuana section, newbie section, and marijuana problems section. I rarely see anyone even come close to how much I read on these forums. Im not stating "silicity for mod" I just know there is a lot more active people then some of the staff we have now.

Also aside from the report button I see mods in arguements with people and they also are acting very immature. Instead of them enforcing rules they just keep posting which also makes no sense.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 7, 2013)

i'd like to add one thing to the good points sunni already brought up..
as mods, we're only able to delete and or edit posts / threads on our one section, and that's it.. like sunni is in charge of the cooking with cannabis section i do believe, and i'm the mod of the seed and strain review section along with seed bank reviews..
so if i see a thread in say the cooking with cannabis section that i think should either be edited or deleted, i'm powerless to do so myself and would either have to contact sunni or a global mod like chiceh and or potroast to take care of it for me..
often times i'll find something i think should be gone, go and look for the mod of that section only to find out that mod hasn't been online for a few days or so..


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Moderators of multiple sections needs to be around, specific forum mods isnt doing nearly as much. As you stated racer you have no power and then potroast and both chiceh arent on nearly as much as they should. These forums are to large to be controlled with whats in place now, potroast should have seen this coming days ago. And only editting and deleting? Kinda powerless dont you think? 400k people and no more than what 5 people who can ban you and theyre rarely on?


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Im just stating theres to many people to expect them to use the report button, I personally am not going to even start hitting the button cause well? I have and nothing happened ever. Back to what the title says, we just need better chosen staff. I personally check every thread in the general marijuana section, newbie section, and marijuana problems section. I rarely see anyone even come close to how much I read on these forums. Im not stating "silicity for mod" I just know there is a lot more active people then some of the staff we have now.
> 
> Also aside from the report button I see mods in arguements with people and they also are acting very immature. Instead of them enforcing rules they just keep posting which also makes no sense.


I have read just about EVERY thread on this forum except tnt...because frankly its too mucht o keep up with.

I have no power outside of my 3 forums. while i may tell people to stop the name calling, all i can do is hit report and wait for rollie or a mod of that section to come online and delete it. I ever go as far as to PERSONALLY contact members through pm's to ask them to stop, or I will forward their behavior to the head ups and they run the risk of a warning , I do my best I truly do , infact I spent WAY to much time on here, reporting bullshit and telling member's to stop acting the way they do, im sure you have seen it, but thats all I can do unless its my section.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Moderators of multiple sections needs to be around, specific forum mods isnt doing nearly as much. As you stated racer you have no power and then potroast and both chiceh arent on nearly as much as they should. These forums are to large to be controlled with whats in place now, potroast should have seen this coming days ago. And only editting and deleting? Kinda powerless dont you think? 400k people and no more than what 5 people who can ban you and theyre rarely on?


This is untrue, while they may not post on the forums much I can vouch both rollie,& Chiceh are online multiple times a day clearing upwards of 500 spam messages and rude comments they are busy with our requests.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> I have read just about EVERY thread on this forum except tnt...because frankly its too mucht o keep up with.
> 
> I have no power outside of my 3 forums. while i may tell people to stop the name calling, all i can do is hit report and wait for rollie or a mod of that section to come online and delete it. I ever go as far as to PERSONALLY contact members through pm's to ask them to stop, or I will forward their behavior to the head ups and they run the risk of a warning , I do my best I truly do , infact I spent WAY to much time on here, reporting bullshit and telling member's to stop acting the way they do, im sure you have seen it, but thats all I can do unless its my section.


Im not against you, im against how inefficient the staff actually are because of how the moderation is dealt with. You all are mods and you need to go tell potroast this shit isnt working and there is 100% better ways to deal with this problem.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Moderators of multiple sections needs to be around, specific forum mods isnt doing nearly as much. As you stated racer you have no power and then potroast and both chiceh arent on nearly as much as they should. These forums are to large to be controlled with whats in place now, potroast should have seen this coming days ago. And only editting and deleting? Kinda powerless dont you think? 400k people and no more than what 5 people who can ban you and theyre rarely on?


 5? lol, i can think of 3, chicheh, pr and admin, rollie himself, although it seems mr rollie isn't as active on the boards as he used to be in the past, although i'm sure he's busy behind the scenes doing things that members usually never really get to see..
i think it was setup the way it was, ie, only a few members having banning powers as they didn't want that power to get into just anyone's hands as it can easily be abused imvho..
i also don't think banning is the be all, end all answer it sounds like... you can ban someone and they can return within minutes under a new username, and this time they may have a hard on for whomever banned them, or w/e it was that brought the banning...


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

mhmm if we let every mod have ban hammer potential, it would be anarchy here ,anyone who disagrees with a mod, or anyone amod dislikes they would ban, it would go straight to their head


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> This is untrue, while they may not post on the forums much I can vouch both rollie,& Chiceh are online multiple times a day clearing upwards of 500 spam messages and rude comments they are busy with our requests.


No matter what they or any of you other staff members are doing its still a huge war being lost, they can clear 500 messages a day but realistically theres a lot more than 500 posts of hate and flame, I still see people unbanned that are serious problems, comon cant you see that you can help make a difference and attempt to get potroast to rethink the sectional mods idea, my opinion we need less staff, more active and friendlier staff, and give them the power over multiple sections, shit might get dealt with a lot quicker.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> No matter what they or any of you other staff members are doing its still a huge war being lost, they can clear 500 messages a day but realistically theres a lot more than 500 posts of hate and flame, I still see people unbanned that are serious problems, comon cant you see that you can help make a difference and attempt to get potroast to rethink the sectional mods idea, my opinion we need less staff, *more active and friendlier staff, *and give them the power over multiple sections, shit might get dealt with a lot quicker.


i was just giving a number im sure they do more no need to take it so literal, while i agree we need more active staff you want people to stop being everyones friend and ENFORCE the rules to a T yet you want friendlier staff aswell?? Look my point is ive been here for a long long time, they have tried mods many different ways. give us your ideas, and in the mean time use the reporting function or contact a mod.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

How the fuck are you guys not seeing the problems now? You would rather sit here and let the flame continue on then risk giving a staff member power to ban somebody? Sunni your flamed constantly by people that go on and flame others which is fucked up, I even flamed you and nothing even happened. Potroast needs to make better decisions choosing staff then limiting them all and stating it might get out of control. Its all even hearsay about what would happen, ive been on much larger forums with way less staff and they get shit done.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> No matter what they or any of you other staff members are doing its still a huge war being lost, they can clear 500 messages a day but realistically theres a lot more than 500 posts of hate and flame, I still see people unbanned that are serious problems, comon cant you see that you can help make a difference and attempt to get potroast to rethink the sectional mods idea, my opinion we need less staff, more active and friendlier staff, and give them the power over multiple sections, shit might get dealt with a lot quicker.


 in the past, they had pretty much only 3 mods running the entire site.. pr, chiceh and fdd2black. each mod had all powers including banning and giving out infractions on top of editing / deleting posts and taking care of spam..
i can imagine it was a huge undertaking for each and all of them.. these boards can get super busy at times, and i think they realized that only having a few mods in charge of the entire forum wasn't really the way to move forward, so they opted for more mods with fewer powers, but they are all now only handling a smaller section of the forum, which makes everyone's job easier as now all they really have to deal with is their one or 2 sections..


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Subbed...


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> How the fuck are you guys not seeing the problems now? You would rather sit here and let the flame continue on then risk giving a staff member power to ban somebody? Sunni your flamed constantly by people that go on and flame others which is fucked up, I even flamed you and nothing even happened. Potroast needs to make better decisions choosing staff then limiting them all and stating it might get out of control. Its all even hearsay about what would happen, ive been on much larger forums with way less staff and they get shit done.


no need to be rude to me , I am only having a discussion with you. I am flamed constantly because I am the bitch who enforces the rules, just like you want me to


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was just giving a number im sure they do more no need to take it so literal, while i agree we need more active staff you want people to stop being everyones friend and ENFORCE the rules to a T yet you want friendlier staff aswell?? Look my point is ive been here for a long long time, they have tried mods many different ways. give us your ideas, and in the mean time use the reporting function or contact a mod.


Wtf? I see staff get in petty fights with other members, they should act way more professional and In a friendly manner they should enforce the rules. Im not saying kiss everyones ass but Instead of acting immature like quite a few staff members ive seen they need to act more professional.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> no need to be rude to me , I am only having a discussion with you. I am flamed constantly because I am the bitch who enforces the rules, just like you want me to


Nah, you acted very unprofessional in your own section with me, I am not trying to fight with you but even your name comes up in quite a few examples I can think of.

Im probably done posting here, problems are right in front of our faces yet instead we dont even make attempts and coming up with solutions, why should I be the only trying to state answers? Its obvious theres problems s and I started this thread to see what people would input to actually aide in this matter. It now just seems like were just gonna play the "turn a blind eye" kind of game.

Its obvious what is in place now is a failure and is only going to get more out of control as more people In come to join, if you cant see that theres more and more flame everyday and less and less done about it, then my whole post should be deleted and I request an Ip ban, I cant handle this shit no more if nothing is going to be changed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> "silicity for mod"


You have my vote.


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 7, 2013)

*how many posts do I need before I can ban somebody?*


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

cobra28widow said:


> *how many posts do I need before I can ban somebody?*


I'll let you know when I get there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity, this is a forum.. Every forum has people who disagree. Just like in real life, there are assholes and nice guys. Can't kick everyone out for being rude.

Can't you just be happy that there is a place for like minded individuals to gather and talk about growing? 

So threads get off topic sometimes, so do real life conversations. It happens.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for your criticism/suggestion.


----------

